# excellent website (thanks Tahnee GR)



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Linda posted this in another section of the forum, but it's really good so I thought I'd repost it here:

Home Page

Very interesting illustrations of dogs' gaits. 
When Tito is coming back with a bird, I always thought he had a somewhat odd gait. Now I see that he's cantering!!! 
From the website:
_The canter is a preferred gait for cruising or loping easily across a field because it is not tiring and it provides good support. It is often slower than a trot but it can be easily shifted into the faster transverse gallop. Because of the even distribution of support (tripod involving hindlimb followed by tripod involving forelimb), the canter is suited for rough ground or where footing is uncertain.

_Interesting stuff, good reading!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

agreed.....really good link! Thanks Linda!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought the same thing<: 

My guy does the transverse gallop (I've always called it canter, but obviously it's not from the vid) sometimes (when he's really hyped up) when we do the fast pace in heeling.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I used to ride, so I know what the canter is, but I never really associated it with dogs. Now that I see the video, that's exactly what the monster boy is doing.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks-I really love that site  There are a couple of other good gait sites, one animated (dachshunds) and one with picture and videos (APBT). They are in the links section of this website, and I will try to post them tonight when I get home:

Endeavor Golden Retrievers


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Happened to catch these of Tracer this summer...
He is off lead - traveling at the speed of his choosing.
It was early morning in an unfamiliar location so his head was traveling back and forth a bit....
I thought it was neat to see the distance traveled ....each brick is 8" long.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Barb, thanks for posting this. It is interesting.

Now I know that Jake is rotary galloping when he has his crazy zoomies after a 4 mile walk. He goes at it for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's the dachshund movement website:

http://www.dachshund-dca.org/Media/dachshund_interpretation.swf

and the APBT

American Pit Bull Terrier Network Movement

These are both great sites.


----------



## Tamarackgoldens (Mar 10, 2010)

Very interesting. We definitely have a rotary gallop to the bird, but I think we have a transverse gallop back. No wonder the poor boy sleeps the whole way home.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

In the morning I am going to realy watch Jige's gait to see which he uses. Thanks for the website it is interesting.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I watched Tito carefully in field training yesterday. Definitely rotatory gallop on the way out, and for sure a canter on the way back. 
Interesting to be able to put names on the gaits, thanks again Linda.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Great info on gaits.


----------

